# Camtasia studio cannot record windows media player



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

when i try to record a windows media player movie on a website,i only get audio and no image.Harware acceleration on and off,no difference...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Media Player and go to Tools > Options > Performance tab > Video Acceleration Advanced button. Disable 'Use Overlays'. This allows the media window to be recorded by Camtasia and any other screen grabber.


----------

